# question about sharpener



## rockenroller (Aug 21, 2013)

hello i am buying a new sharpener and i need your help about this.

i am looking for this :
or this : 
or this: w.amazon.com/Friedr-Dick-Diamond-Sharpening-10-Inch/dp/B001AK45AA/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1377093111&sr=8-11&keywords=dick+diamond

and i dont know which one is beter to chose?

i will need this for butchering.


----------



## rockenroller (Aug 21, 2013)

hello. i will use this knives: 
and this: http://mesarcek.si/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=212


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I use 3 F Dick steels. The oval regular cut, the sapphire oval you linked, and their broad nearly flat Multi cut.

The Sapphire cut would be best if you steel a lot as it is the least aggressive. Diamond or the extra aggressive steel are too much for frequent use. If a regular cut steel isn't enough, it is time for stones.

Since you will use a Mac a ceramic rod would be a better choice. I'm looking to upgrade my ceramic and this one is at the top of my list. It is flat on 2 sides and ridged on the other 2.

http://macknife.com/kitchen/product...ck-ceramic-honing-rod-w-grooves.html?vmcchk=1

Mac has a nice warranty on it also.

Jim


----------

